# What to eat?



## Stonecold0469 (May 15, 2018)

Hello! This is my gsd! 
His name is Klaus, he's 8 months old weighing 70 pounds. 

Here we go!

As a 2 month old puppy i went with Royal Cannin German Shepherd food. Started to learn a bit about kibbles and how to understand the package.

At 4 months old my puppy got infected with parvovirus. So after that i changed again to pro plan 30/20 performance stage (vet told me he would recuperate faster and gain weight back with this food). 

At 6th months old i changed it for what i understood is one of the best. Taste of the wild high prairie for puppies. Everything seems to be going well but...

At 8 months he doesn't wanna eat taste of the wild. Like the taste is gone. So i got recommended the wellness core puppy, so i bought a small bag. He likes it. He eats more wellness than totw.

Question is, should i stay with it or go back to totw?

I'm open to suggestions beside these two brands. I would love to go raw but i can't. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

My pup is super picky about his food, took me a while to find something he can stick with.

1. Canidae ALS: Premium food, great ingredients, he hated it. 
2. Iams LBP: So-so food, great stools, BAD coat. 
3. Diamond Naturals LBP: Great ingredients, no solid stools, he really didn't like it.
4. American Journey Salmon ALS LB: Great ingredients, great stools, he liked it, but the vet said he should be on LBP food till 2 years old, I agreed. 
NOW: Pro Pac LBP. Premium food, great ingredients, good stools good coat, easy transition, he likes it A LOT. AND... Only $30 for a 28lb bag!!!! (360cal /cup same as TOTW) 

I HIGHLY recommend Pro Pac Large Breed Puppy. Don't understand why people would spend more money on a much more expensive brand for the samr ingredients. IMO I think Pro Pac is one of the most underrated ones.


----------



## atjurhs (Apr 10, 2018)

Stone, he's gorgeous! 

and you did your research well! Wellness Core is a great puppy/dog chow! I've been feeding that to pup now and have been feeding that to my Golden retrievers for years. it's a little pricey, but not so when compared to other "premium" kibble. my thinking is feed them high quality chow and you will have a healthier dog


----------



## atjurhs (Apr 10, 2018)

btw, i would never feed any of my dogs Taste of the Wild. it is made by Diamond dog foods and Diamond dog foods have been shut down more than once for health code violations


----------



## Stonecold0469 (May 15, 2018)

Nice info! 

Well there's an issue for me. I'm from Puerto Rico and that food is not available here even Canidae & american i haven't seen here.

I've tries wellness core puppy and he seems to like it more. 

I will buy today solid gold barking at the moon and try this one.


----------



## Stonecold0469 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks!

I did learn about those recalls but also read that they changed the recipe and since then it hasn't happened. Seeing that you and your dogs love wellness is awesome! I will keep ya guys updated


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

We do Victor, but sometimes will add a little to the kibble like egg, broth, etc.

Even we didn't add anything he still enjoys his Victor Active dog and puppy kibble.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I have been feeding TOTW for years. It is the only food that doesn't cause rashes and flaky skin in my golden retriever. I tried some of the other "nicer" brands, like Fromm, but she refused to eat it and got sick from it. I say if it works, don't fix it. It does sound like you should switch to Wellness if your pup seems to like it better. Good luck!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

atjurhs said:


> btw, i would never feed any of my dogs Taste of the Wild. it is made by Diamond dog foods and Diamond dog foods have been shut down more than once for health code violations



Do you have a link to them being shut down? I follow dog food news closely, and AFAIK Diamond had serious recalls some years ago due to contamination issues in their SC plant, but they were never "shut down." The last major recall due to bacteria was 2012. They seem to have mostly fixed their issue as there hasn't been a big problem since then. However, they have some lingering ill-will with some customers because they didn't handle them well back then IMHO (lots of customers were reportedly very angry over how Diamond's CS handled it, the lack of compensation for vet bills from food-caused illness, and the company's apparent foot-dragging on accepting responsibility for the problems).

With Diamond-made foods, as with many other brands, you must save your bag lot codes until it's gone. Never store it in a plastic bin. I think that's true of Wellness too!!! I've bought both Diamond-made foods and Wellness-made foods for various dogs being fostered in rescue recently, and they're fine.

FWIW, Wellness has actually had a much more recent recall than Diamond (and they too had a bacteria recall in 2012):
https://www.petful.com/brands/wellness/

It might also be interesting to know that Wellness was sold years ago to a company called Berwind -- a company originally known for COAL MINING! Berwind is now diversified into lots of other businesses....but Wellness hasn't been owned by the Scott family that founded it for a long time. (The Scott family did recently launch a new dog food line called Rawz -- a fantastic food, made by a family with a stellar reputation in the industry -- it will likely only be sold by small mom-and-pop stores specializing in very high-end foods. The price point is on par with Orijen. This family getting back into the dog food business after selling out to Berwind is actually good for the industry. They do things the right way.)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WellPet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berwind_Corporation


----------



## atjurhs (Apr 10, 2018)

Magwart said:


> Never store it in a plastic bin.


what do you store your dog food in?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

atjurhs said:


> what do you store your dog food in?


The bag it comes in -- roll tightly and clip. If you want to keep it air tight, slide the entire bag into a bin. Just don't pour it into a container -- you lose the lot code when you throw out the bag, and you mix lots if there's anything left in the bin. If the food is contaminated, you'll never be able to get ANY company to take responsibility once that happens--everything depends on having the lot codes. The codes also the key to recalls, and knowing whether you're affected if one gets announced.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://thomastonfeed.com/blogs/news/the-dangers-lurking-in-pet-food-bins


----------



## Stonecold0469 (May 15, 2018)

Arathorn II said:


> We do Victor, but sometimes will add a little to the kibble like egg, broth, etc.
> 
> Even we didn't add anything he still enjoys his Victor Active dog and puppy kibble.


What victor are you using?


----------



## Stonecold0469 (May 15, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> I have been feeding TOTW for years. It is the only food that doesn't cause rashes and flaky skin in my golden retriever. I tried some of the other "nicer" brands, like Fromm, but she refused to eat it and got sick from it. I say if it works, don't fix it. It does sound like you should switch to Wellness if your pup seems to like it better. Good luck!



That's the issue. He doesn't eat it. It can pass as long as 3 days and he doesn't wanna eat it. I do add some broth so he eats a bit more with it.


----------



## Stonecold0469 (May 15, 2018)

Magwart said:


> atjurhs said:
> 
> 
> > btw, i would never feed any of my dogs Taste of the Wild. it is made by Diamond dog foods and Diamond dog foods have been shut down more than once for health code violations
> ...


I will look up rawz and compare to orijen, very informative!


----------



## Stonecold0469 (May 15, 2018)

So I've tried both now. Solid gold & wellness...

In three different circumstances with 3 different cups, first taste of the wild, second solid gold & third wellness core.

1st morning
Klaus doesn't eat much in the morning
He didn't eat taste of the wild.
He ate a half a cup of wellness.
He ate one cup of solid gold.

2nd afternoon
No taste of the wild again.
He ate both full cups of wellness & solid gold.

3rd after one day without eating.
Taste of the wild again he left it!
He ate both full cups again.

Should i try another food?
Or stick with one of these two?


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Stonecold0469 said:


> What victor are you using?


Victor Active dog and puppy


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

We've been doing Victor Hi Pro Plus.


I have heard nothing but good about any of the Victor line.


----------

